# Is or isn't she?!?!?



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

We bought our beautiful Primrose at the beginning of October as a bred goat. She was exposed to a buck from the end of July through beginning of September. She just isn't advancing in appearance like our other does and I'm questioning if she is even pregnant. I have tried to bounce her but to be honest I have NO idea what I'm feeling for! Any thoughts? She has no udder development but she may not yet if she was bred the beginning of Sept, right?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm. She doesnt look real big on the right, but Boers can carry multiples deep & you'd hardly know.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I've learned that from experience!! I just had one that I was starting to question everything I knew about goats. She wasn't getting very big and I thought she would have one at best. She surprised us with triplets!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what it feels like when you bump...when they are and when they're not pregnant? She is really squishy in the right side from midway up, but her underbelly is really hard and really firm...I have no idea what I'm feeling for. And I don't have a not bred boer to compare too except one that just gave birth 4 days ago....


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I vote yes


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Anybody else have an opinion?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

She looks IDENTICAL to mine that I am having the same questions about. UGH!! She is keeping me guessing.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I have one bred early Sept and she is making an udder. Not a big one, but
definitely making one. She's a first timer too. We are getting pretty close
here. I have Feb. 1st written down on my calendar. You won't have long
to wait to find out.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I have come to find that I am a very impatient person! :sigh:


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

She looks bred but not sure


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

No more opinions or advice on "bouncing"?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If Im correct..the bouncing is for after she has kidded and you want to see if she has another..Once one baby has arrived, everyone else (if there are more) are loose and so when you bounce the belly..you will feel it bounce back..like a ball hitting your hand from inside : ) I always bounce mom after her first baby if there is a time span between and I dont see after birth...: )


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Okie Dokie then...lol... Someone told me you could bounce them to see if they were prego too. Guess I will just have to wait to see if I end up with kids on the ground... BLAH!


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

So Jen has she had any babies yet?


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Nope...I did call the breeder and she said she was exposed until Oct 3rd...not beginning of Sept like I originally thought...But she hasn't changed much since I started this thread so I'm assuming it didn't take, or she lost the pregnancy early on....


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I have yet to see this girl come in heat though....


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks bred to me...

Added: If she was bred the very last day (OCt 3) she could still kid around March 2nd ; )


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

That's true, but wouldn't she be making a bag by now, at least? I keep thinking she looks bred but she just isn't putting on weight and she isn't making much of a bag...she just has a small handful of loose skin...


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I've seen a doe not get very big at all with hardly any formation of the udder have triplets. Best thing is keep a very close eye on her.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

My doe who is a third freshener is only a couple weeks behind yours if yours got bred October 3rd like you think and she doesn't have an udder starting. My girl is due march 24 and is confirmed by ultrasound done by my vet.


----------



## iiweazle (Sep 1, 2013)

Was she pregnant?


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

My guess is yes, going by what I've learned on this forum.


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

I am having the same issue with my ND she is not very big at all, ugh, i guess we just have to play the waiting game


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry it took so long to answer...I haven't been on for a couple of weeks. This is an old post from last year, but I'll update anyway.  She was NOT bred at the time of the pictures. She was however bred this summer and delivered on Dec 11th 2 HUGE DOA kids. An extremely rough delivery... Poor girl, has now recovered enough to be back in the field with her friends. She is such a Sweet girl! Love her to death!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry to hear she lost them Jen  But glad she is ok


----------

